# Fluval 304 output problem



## Marcsh88 (Sep 8, 2013)

So...
My fluval 304 has almost no output.
I thought it was the impeller shaft because it was broken. So I bought the tune up kit and replaces the impeller shaft, impeller, plastic cover and motor seal. But I still have the same problem. So I made sure hoses were clear.

Startup 
Manually sucked the intake hose full of water 
Filled canister with intake from tank since it was siphoning 
Plugged in pump and got a slow trickle. 
Moved canister around and got a little bit of air out but no improved flow

Now I am out of ideas, I've never struggled so much with this filter.

I bought it used and have had it running for close to a year without a problem.

I'm tired of so many water changes please help
Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

try this:

Take the hose off. Take the motor off (the top part of the canister). Then remove the cap to allow you to see the impeller. Now plug it in dry to see if the impeller turns.
Next, make sure the hose is clear...
Next, assemble everything dry, no water in the canister.
Next, instead of sucked the intake tube, you should actually put the intake tube in water and suck the outflow. The siphon should start and put the outflow in water. Then, you will see bubbles coming out from the outflow. When the bubble stops, plug the canister in.


----------

